# Things to do in Florida?



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

Ok this is not Air related but I hope you guys can help me out anyway.
I`m coming over for a 3week vacation 5oct-24oct.
So it there anything cool happening in florida during those weeks?
Tips for thing to do or see?
We are starting in Miami and planning on driving down to Key west and back up to jacksonville.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

go see Santi


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

The best thing you could do while in Florida is leave.


----------



## 1UpEuro (Dec 4, 2008)

****in rage.


----------



## MMFTurbo (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (1UpEuro)*

LOL yeah i got here about a month and a half ago, and i'm about ready to leave


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (MMFTurbo)*

yea **** florida i am in the middle of delivering a car to Mebourne Fl. just stopped in Savanna Georgia rite now taking a break after 12 hours straight driven..... Whack


----------



## joelzzzy (Dec 17, 2008)

i live in key west.

but f.u.c.k. me right.


_Modified by joelzzzy at 7:15 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (joelzzzy)*

when your in jax..hit me up


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

If you come to Otown holla at me.. But there is no shows, or anything special doing on during Oct...


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_If you come to Otown holla at me.. But there is no shows, or anything special doing on during Oct... 

We`re planning on spending 4-5 days in Otown so I`ll hit you up.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (joelzzzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joelzzzy* »_i live in key west.

but f.u.c.k. me right.

_Modified by joelzzzy at 7:15 PM 9-18-2009_

Any tips on good hotels down in the keys? we`re heading straight to key west after 2 days in Miami.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

4 days and it`s departure time








Joelzzzy, and santi, got an email, messengershiz I can hit you up on?
Using the phone in the US with my norwegian plan will set be back like 7bucks a minute,hehehe
or hit me up on facebook. rune jakobsen (I`m the profile with the motorcycle helmet as a profile pic







)


_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 10:52 AM 9-30-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Buy a prepaid when you get here








PS SANTI I am sending you something for Rune


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_The best thing you could do while in Florida is leave.

jajajajaja


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgliin05* »_yea **** florida, ..... Whack


um, ya....i'm sure easton, pa is the spot to be...... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (hippierob)*

when ur in soflo...hit it up


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_when ur in soflo...hit it up

Where in So FL are you located?
I`ll try to get my hands on a phone one of the first days so I can get in contact with you guys


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Where in So FL are you located?
I`ll try to get my hands on a phone one of the first days so I can get in contact with you guys









im in boca raton...bout 10 min north of ft lauderdale about 30 from miami...


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
im in boca raton...bout 10 min north of ft lauderdale about 30 from miami...


Great, we`re staying in Ft lauderdale for some days after we leave key west.


----------



## JmanVR6 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Things to do in Florida? (Mr Schmidt)*

I hear a good thing to do in florida is, pack up and leave florida. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Things to do in Florida? (JmanVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JmanVR6* »_I hear a good thing to do in florida is, pack up and leave florida. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And felt the need to crawl out of the wall to tell us this because???


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Things to do in Florida? (Mr Schmidt)*

BTW, for those of you who have an iphone, get ping it from appstore.
ping me on "Rune"


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
im in boca raton...bout 10 min north of ft lauderdale about 30 from miami...

you must drive fast as **** lol. I live in boca and class down at the broward FAU campus, takes me no less then 20 when im flying...then again getting from 441 to 95 in a f_ukin trip in itself.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

wooo, i snuck a cures word into Vortex...life is now complete. BTW, florida has tons to do while on vacation, just kinda blows to live here


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rotorwerks* »_
you must drive fast as **** lol. I live in boca and class down at the broward FAU campus, takes me no less then 20 when im flying...then again getting from 441 to 95 in a f_ukin trip in itself. 

i livein east boca near 95 so ya it takes me 10 minutes 15 for south ft lauderdale


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

i could only wish. There are like 87 lights from 441 to 95. I had no idea you lived so close


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

Ok I`m off in about 12hours.
ETA Miami 1730 monday afternoon


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

Nice, tomorrow night you should come to duffys in boca. Not too far from miami


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Ok I`m off in about 12hours.
ETA Miami 1730 monday afternoon









If you need any welding done let Mark know and I'll do it for ya








I'm in Miami but work near Ft Lauderdale


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (themachasy)*

Go to Irish Kevins in Kew west...


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Mark take him to Tootsie, He'll never go home


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*

OK I`m HERE!!!! finally. 21 hours traveling today.
Checked in to Colony Hotel 5 minutes ago. time to get something to eat.







MAN I already LOVE FL.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Mark take him to Tootsie, He'll never go home

dangerous...neither will i...lol


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

screw tootsies scarletts is where its at..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I need to send him some Air affair ****. Who is going to see him?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Wtf is up with $13 mojitos down here? god damn.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Wtf is up with $13 mojitos down here? god damn.

Booby trap in pompano has free lunch lol.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*

BTW I just noticed that we were at Clevelander yesterday, no wonder I got robbed.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ill be in Orlando this weekend. Coming from MD trying to hit up a good food spot


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

Finally got a US number. 305-613-7977


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

Anybody from ft myers here?
We are here today and tomorrow before we leave for clearwater.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

there is a meet over there. Check out sflmkv. There is a thread on them somewhere


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rotorwerks* »_there is a meet over there. Check out sflmkv. There is a thread on them somewhere

Just noticed that you live in boca. 
I was up there the other day meeting up with Mark and Chas.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

yezzir, would have loved to meet up with ya guys, unfortunalty, my car is so being fhuked right now its insane


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rotorwerks* »_yezzir, would have loved to meet up with ya guys, unfortunalty, my car is so being fhuked right now its insane

I`m on a round trip and I`m back in fort lauderdale in a week or so.
Git er dun.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

theres a pretty decent meet down there on wednesday nights. Its called the jerzees meet. its on pines blvd right of 75.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rotorwerks* »_theres a pretty decent meet down there on wednesday nights. Its called the jerzees meet. its on pines blvd right of 75. 

Cool, hope I`ll be down there by then.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rotorwerks* »_theres a pretty decent meet down there on wednesday nights. Its called the jerzees meet. its on pines blvd right of 75. 

its jersey's dood


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
its jersey's dood

hahah im changing that **** to jerzeees
sounds way more awesomerer


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

lmao, i was never a terrific speller


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

Hey Guys, anyone got some suggestions what to do in Orlando when it`s raining? I was supposed to check out Universal today but in this weather it`s a no go.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Anything Disney will work


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

A little late on this thread but i'm in the boca raton area and i'm originally from Ft. Myers. I'm sorry you had to experience it over there


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (LooK17)*

Went to universal today, lines were long as hell so I didn`t get to check out all the rides. We`ll be leaving Orlando tomorrow, heading for cocoa beach before we go down to Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sorry I dropped the ball I didn't know where youwould be hahaha. Just get me an address to mail this stuff too and I will put it in the mail.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Went to universal today, lines were long as hell so I didn`t get to check out all the rides. We`ll be leaving Orlando tomorrow, heading for cocoa beach before we go down to Ft Lauderdale.

shoulda got the speed pass no more waiting in looooooooong lines bra....Otown hahahahaha this place killz me


----------



## joelzzzy (Dec 17, 2008)

did you come to key west?
i saw some un-familiar dubs roll throuh the other day.
an .:R and a mk4 jetta vr6t???????


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (joelzzzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joelzzzy* »_did you come to key west?
i saw some un-familiar dubs roll throuh the other day.
an .:R and a mk4 jetta vr6t???????

Yeah we went to key west a couple of weeks ago, but I was driving a rental since I`m from Norway and my car didn`t fit in my luggage.


----------



## joelzzzy (Dec 17, 2008)

haha my bad....i was curious as to who i saw.
How did you like KW?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

oh you're Rune?!
you were supposed to meet up and buy a weakstyles shirt i think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_oh you're Rune?!
you were supposed to meet up and buy a weakstyles shirt i think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

For Sure, I went to the damn meet yesterday but nobody was there, just a buch of mustangs.
I`m meeting up with mark and chas in a few so I can get some shirts before I leave tomorrow.







Gotta bring some weakshirts back to Europe.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (joelzzzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joelzzzy* »_haha my bad....i was curious as to who i saw.
How did you like KW?

Key west was great, I wish we had stayed for more than just a couple of days. I`m coming back next year for sure.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

im a few hrs away from fl.. hmm


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

Back in Norway, freezing my ass off.
I now officially LOVE FL. Coming back as soon as possible for sure.








I miss FL already.


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

try ocean city, maryland for h20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
try new york anytime... ill give you the ins and outs


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (goonies!)*

OK guys, here are some pics from my Last night with the FL Boys.
First Chas picked me up at the Hotel.








Then we went to Marks place to chill.








Time to pick up some bishes.








Mark rollin hard in his work truck, packed with 10 people.








Got ****FACED at The Brick.
I don`t even remember taking these pics but this was on our way to drop me off at my hotel after we went out.









Shooting for some upskirt. hehehe

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Thanks for showing me a great time hookerdooshes.


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

you're officially an American


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)




----------

